# Fischleder-Artikel bis 95% Rabatt - Totalausverkauf wegen Geschäftsaufgabe!



## PiraColor

*Nur noch bis Ende September!*

*Jetzt schon an die Weihnachtsgeschenke denken, es lohnt sich.*

*Geldbörsen, Gürtel, Taschen, Käppis aus Fischleder sowie aus Kröten- und Straußenleder. - 

Besuchen Sie unseren Shop **PiraColor*







*Fischleder bis 90% Rabatt von*
Lachs, Tilapia, Stachelrochen, Papageienfisch, Blauhai, Karpfen, Nilbarsch, Victoriabarsch, Flunder, Seebarsch, Seewolf, Aal, etc.
ideal zum Verkleiden und verschönern Ihrer Angelutensilien

ferner Leder von Strauß, Ochsenfrosch, Agakröte - alles Artenschutzkonform.   Shop  _*PiraColor*_

_*



*_


----------

